# Here's the pictures I promised



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Okay, I told ya'll about my find at Manna (Weatherfords community garage sale/thrift store). Well, here is a picture of almost everything. Could not fit in material for sis or the glass paper weight for DIL and you can't really see the circular needles too well, and some of the yarn at the top was cut off, but here is the most of it.


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

Wow and double Wow!!!! Plen ty for you to get on with


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow looks like heaven to me


----------



## ainejo (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow sweet,


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

oh nice cotton classic....


----------



## DeeMar38 (Oct 3, 2011)

Super Nice!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow you sure got a great deal. I know someone who is going to be very busy.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Wonderful find.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Wordancer, there were 27 hanks of the cotton classic! There were a few with 2 hanks of same color but most were just 1 of each color! It is still being sold on Tahki for $7.15 per hank. That was a total of $193.05, it had stickers of $4.50 on some which would have totaled $121.50.
So, I think that was a good savings right there. I just love a good deal! LOL


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

wow, what a lot of yarn. that's awesome :thumbup: :thumbup: happy knitting for sure ;-)


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

WOW WOW WOW


----------



## tea4two (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm green with envy. I never have that kind of luck.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Wooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww that's a fantastic haul some ones going to be busy.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Whoa! Those lovely greens and that deep purple are calling to me. You hear that, right?


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow! Just wow!!!


----------



## dakky (May 3, 2012)

absolutely fantastic. some gorgeous colours there.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

You are going to be one busy lady. Dont forget to post some pictures when you have finished some items.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I notice a lot of Dazzleaire in that group. I don't knit with it but on ebay a lot similar to that grouping would sell in a heartbeat. What a great find. Looks like I'm going to haunt yard/rummage/flea market sales.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I thought I was lucky yesterday to be given a bag of wool,neighbours Mum was back to Australer, After a 6 weeks holiday,I made a Hat for neighbour 1 year old with some of the wool last night,Love your wool,


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

The cotton classic is one of my favorites. The colors and shape will last under machine washing. Great for baby stuff and adults.I have many sweaters out of either tahki classic or Kertzer super 10 (same yarn) Great find!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

those needles will be clicking well


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Wow! I hope you're a prolific knitter!


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

WOW! WOW! WOW! What a bargain!!!!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Lucky you!!! It is so much fun to find a bargain! ;0)


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

What a haul - you should be in tall cotton with all that yarn and such beautiful colors.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

OH you lucky girl you got STUFF !!! yeah for you !!!


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Brilliant! I am green with envy! Lucky you


----------



## undecided (Feb 11, 2012)

This should keep you busy until at least 2013. It would be much longer than that for me. I've started my first pair of socks - toe up, I have been working on them for over 2 months. I have frogged and tinked at least a dozen pair, but, I have not even gotten past the toe area. The number of stitches keeps messing me up. Nothing seems right. But, enough of me, this is about you -- happy knitting!


----------



## Mariaemarsh (Jun 14, 2012)

Very nice haul you are going to be a very busy Lady enjoy !!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

What a brilliant haul.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!!!! Happy knitting


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Oh they are beauties... some look like satin... Yessss good for you! :thumbup:


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

Wonderful! Decisions, decisions! I'm so indecisive I'm not sure I'd get anything knitted!!!! Just lovely to look at!!!


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

ye ha!


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

Good for you...enjoy!!


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

very nice, nice colours there!!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

wow! you'll be set for awhile...


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

What a wind fall.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

I think that is the best haul I've ever seen! Makes me want to get out yard selling but its been over 100 degrees here in Atlanta so I think I'll delay until it gets back down to the 80's. DJ


----------



## .susan skipp (Jul 1, 2012)

wowooooooo thats a lot of knitting


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks like fun to me. Please share pictures of the finished products. Happy knitting to you.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

Here is my find. I delayed grocery shopping, Joann's was calling in my head. I walked into the store. A lovely gal said, here is a $5 gift card to celebrate the celebration of the re opening of our store. $5.96 cents worth of yarn cost $.96. Thats it! I was glad of it, and went to grocery shop.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

You really hit the jackpot. Can't wait to see what you do with it. Happy Knitting.


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

SCORE :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## fludzbug (Apr 14, 2012)

Unbelievable! I am soooo drooling. What a find~


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

Post like this one ,just me happy for the person that found such lovely yarn.Have a wonderful Sunday and stay cool. It was 108 here in Ga yesterday. Good day to just stay in the house and knit.


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

i love the gold Never seen any like this


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

You just have to be in knitter's Heaven. Those are very nice colors too. Great catch!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Holy Cow Batman! Did you hit the Mother Load! What a stash.


----------



## Amysue (Apr 23, 2012)

Happy Knitting, I love a good bargain


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

WOW, that is quite a haul, lucky you, i keep looking, maybe one day, by the way how much did you pay for the mother of all loads???


----------



## Viking-knits (May 16, 2012)

Holy Snowman that looks like the buy of the year :thumbup: 
Have fun knitting and let us know what you make out of it


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Good Grief!!!! Lucky you .... what a find....


----------



## 2mchyrn (Jun 17, 2012)

Wow, what a haul! There is a peach yarn in the middle of the picture -- if it is Bernat Satin and you need more for a project I have it in my stash and you could have it if needed for a project.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Hoorah. You'll be a busy lady. How wonderful to get such a find. Even if you don't use some yarns for your own knitting, there's plenty to make gifts for charity (dolls/toys + outfits, children/baby outfits) or for gifts.Congratulations. Maybe you should buy a lottery ticket while you are on such a lucky streak. Patricia


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow! Talk about the mother lode!


----------



## elly76 (Nov 8, 2011)

All I can say is "Jealous!"


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

GREAT! Oh Drat, I just drooled on my keyboard!


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

Just the dazzleaire is priceless, they don't make it anymore


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lucky you! Don't you just love the Dazzle Aire! What a dream to work with!


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

What a blast! Happy Fourth of July and...!!! Congratulations and Happy Knitting! pj stitches!


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

Great find...I'd be doing the happy dance.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh, I just love Dazzleaire! Great find!!

Karen N.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow......great finds...........enjoy


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Great for you!


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Old knitters never die. They just pass on their stash.


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

I am jealous!!!!!
Great find. Have fun!


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow!! this will keep you busy. Great find. You are truly blessed. Happy Knitting :lol:  :thumbup:


----------



## vickest (Dec 28, 2011)

What a great score!


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow you really did hit it big


----------



## Vali's Granny (Jun 18, 2011)

What a find! Gorgeous colors, too.


----------



## Angie27 (Jun 30, 2012)

Absolutely gobsmacked thats some haul of stuff. You are certainly blessed. One day I hope we all get that lucky!!


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

I have to agree with everyone who started their responses with "WOW!!!" How lucky can someone get! Good luck with all your new projects.. Keep us posted on how long it takes you to finish up all that yarn....Judy C.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Okay, I told ya'll about my find at Manna (Weatherfords community garage sale/thrift store). Well, here is a picture of almost everything. Could not fit in material for sis or the glass paper weight for DIL and you can't really see the circular needles too well, and some of the yarn at the top was cut off, but here is the most of it.


Drat! When moving, I gave away all my Dazzelaire. Who knew it would be so desirable and collectable? I do love that Cotton Classic and am tempted to make an offer(says she with 3 rooms full of yarn). Never enough! But you followed the rainbow and found your pot of gold! Enjoy!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Love, love. love the cotton classic and I know you are a big fan of Dazzle-air. Great colors. What a deal..... Is this an all year round place or just occasionally. It sure would be worth the drive for all those goodies. You go girl!!!!!!


----------



## 1cleaner (Aug 24, 2011)

oh my goodness, your knitting list will surely get shortened.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

You have 3 rooms of yarn..... No way, lucky youuuuu! How do you decide what yarn to use for your project????


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Score!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Talk about a HAUL, you definitely hit the mother load!


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

What a haul!


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

Very very nice find, congratulations! I also see a Hairpin lace maker and a few other things peaking out amongst all the wonderful skeins. You are going to have a good time with all of this.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow, oh wow, OH WOW!! What a great find and nice assortment of colors to boot! I see many happy hours ahead of you!


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Janina said:


> You have 3 rooms of yarn..... No way, lucky youuuuu! How do you decide what yarn to use for your project????


I'm not going to mention how many knitting machines I'm not using...Yes, I got a little obsessive I guess, but I love most of it.
Sometimes I will get an idea when I am looking at it. Other times the idea comes first, then I go "shopping". I usually have multiple projects going at once. A true knit-a-holic.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

FANTASTIC!! I have fallen in love with Tahki Cotton Classic, and I see you have a lot of it. Good haul!


----------



## ginawggw (Jun 3, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> Okay, I told ya'll about my find at Manna (Weatherfords community garage sale/thrift store). Well, here is a picture of almost everything. Could not fit in material for sis or the glass paper weight for DIL and you can't really see the circular needles too well, and some of the yarn at the top was cut off, but here is the most of it.


Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

One more WOW I never see anything useful like you ladies find for sale. All people`seem to want to sell round here is rubbish that I would take to the tip!


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

It's been years since I've seen Dazzle-Aire. That's a haul and a half!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow and double wow.


----------



## Kimbojos (Oct 27, 2011)

Amazing - I love the look of the purple and green. Happy Knitting ... Kim


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

WOW..You hit the jackpot...


----------



## dancerz123 (Jan 8, 2012)

Some people are very lucky!.... Enjoy!


----------



## jackieannerice (Jun 3, 2012)

where are you hiding it all.

what a super buy.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow! What an excellent haul!

Hazel


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

What a great find dont think i have ever found bargains
like that our charity shops are not that cheap these days
sometimes you could pay more for the things than if they are new

susie cue uk


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

That will keep you busy for a while?


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh WOW!!WoW!!Wow!! Someone's needles better be ready!!


----------



## mamartinek (Apr 3, 2012)

Love your quote about listening to the voice in your head telling you to buy yarn;-)) I don't even need the voices, I just buy yarn.At least you have an excuse.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi,
OMG, this is more than anyone could wish for!!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

WOW!! What a haul!! Some really nice yarns there, too. :thumbup:


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow! What fun.
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## scrabblewoody (Jun 5, 2012)

Now we just HAVE to see what you make with it.PLEASE.Lovely treat.XX


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

Exelent what a haul I envey all that good looking stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

You must have a yarn angel!


----------



## songbird76088 (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh what a great haul...I live in Weatherford Tx and never knew about the manna sale. When do they have it. I would have been in hog heaven to have found that much yarn...Have fun making sweet things..


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

Wish I had known about it, I would have gone to it. I'm not that far from Weatherford. You got a good find.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Awesome haul...are you still in a state of disbelief? I would have to be touching and arranging and touching....good for YOU!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

paljoey46 said:


> I notice a lot of Dazzleaire in that group. I don't knit with it but on ebay a lot similar to that grouping would sell in a heartbeat. What a great find. Looks like I'm going to haunt yard/rummage/flea market sales.


There were 9 skeins if I remember right of the Dazzleaire. It has been one of my favorite yarns since they came out with it back in the 70's. I love knitting with it, but I also love just looking at it too. I have collected alot of it during the years, but wouldn't you know, back several months ago, I started a baby sweater and just liked a little bit of the yarn finishing it. Some one on here saved me and had a friend who had some and she sent it to me so I could finish the sweater.
My sis and I do lots of yard sales and garage sales. We love them. But, for now, until the heat breaks, I will be having to stay at home because I can't breath in the heat. Guess I will just have to knit!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Loramarin said:


> The cotton classic is one of my favorites. The colors and shape will last under machine washing. Great for baby stuff and adults.I have many sweaters out of either tahki classic or Kertzer super 10 (same yarn) Great find!


Thank you for the information on it. I have never used it, but, I am planning on doing hats and booties for our hospital with it.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> Okay, I told ya'll about my find at Manna (Weatherfords community garage sale/thrift store). Well, here is a picture of almost everything. Could not fit in material for sis or the glass paper weight for DIL and you can't really see the circular needles too well, and some of the yarn at the top was cut off, but here is the most of it.


Holy Hot Tomolles! You sue found a treasure in your 'hunt'.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

undecided said:


> This should keep you busy until at least 2013. It would be much longer than that for me. I've started my first pair of socks - toe up, I have been working on them for over 2 months. I have frogged and tinked at least a dozen pair, but, I have not even gotten past the toe area. The number of stitches keeps messing me up. Nothing seems right. But, enough of me, this is about you -- happy knitting!


Instead of buying yarn I should be knitting! But, I am a yarn- aholic and cannot resist. I haven't even wanted to try socks. KnittyKitty makes alot of socks but I just have never been interested in them though my feet freeze in the winter time. Good luck with the socks and keep trying, you will get it and then you will be so proud of yourself.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

ginnyinnr said:


> Here is my find. I delayed grocery shopping, Joann's was calling in my head. I walked into the store. A lovely gal said, here is a $5 gift card to celebrate the celebration of the re opening of our store. $5.96 cents worth of yarn cost $.96. Thats it! I was glad of it, and went to grocery shop.


That was a deal!!! I stayed away from JoAnns--I knew they were having a great sale and knew about the coupons and stuff, but, I don't need anymore yarn! I need to get busy using up some of the yarns I have!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

craftymatt2 said:


> WOW, that is quite a haul, lucky you, i keep looking, maybe one day, by the way how much did you pay for the mother of all loads???


I don't remember exactly but I do know it was either just under or just over $10.00. And, like I said before, there was also a glass ball paper weight that my DIL collects (I have paid up to $29.99 for one for her) and a piece of material for my sister (about 3 yards), and crochet hooks, a pair of circular needles and 2 magazines, in the deal.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

2mchyrn said:


> Wow, what a haul! There is a peach yarn in the middle of the picture -- if it is Bernat Satin and you need more for a project I have it in my stash and you could have it if needed for a project.


Actually that peach is the Cotton Classic. Isn't it pretty? Thank you for the offer though. Very thoughtful of you and I appreciate it.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Pleclerrc said:


> Hoorah. You'll be a busy lady. How wonderful to get such a find. Even if you don't use some yarns for your own knitting, there's plenty to make gifts for charity (dolls/toys + outfits, children/baby outfits) or for gifts.Congratulations. Maybe you should buy a lottery ticket while you are on such a lucky streak. Patricia


Actually someone told me how good the Cotton Classic is and that it is good for babies, so I am planning to use it to make things for the local hospital. I wish I had thought about the lottery ticket that day! I never usually keep anything that I make, if someone needs something I have made I usually give it away. I carry hats in my car in the winter and give them to children and the elderly.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Love, love. love the cotton classic and I know you are a big fan of Dazzle-air. Great colors. What a deal..... Is this an all year round place or just occasionally. It sure would be worth the drive for all those goodies. You go girl!!!!!!


The sale takes place either the 1st Monday or the weekend before the last Monday. I will ask Sis and get back to you with a PM. Sometimes they don't have much to offer but we have been going since 2005. I found a model 620 Portable Singer Sewing Machine (I think that is the right model), anyway, I paid $25.00 for it, and then found out it was worth $500.00+. Then once I found 5 quilt tops all hand stitched and out of feed sack or flour sack material and they were really pretty. I paid $5.00 each for them and sold them on e-bay for $55.00+ each. Those are very rare finds though. Lots of times we come out with nothing worth mentioning. It is mainly just fun to go and look at all the stuff they have. Will get back with you on actually day they have it.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

songbird76088 said:


> Oh what a great haul...I live in Weatherford Tx and never knew about the manna sale. When do they have it. I would have been in hog heaven to have found that much yarn...Have fun making sweet things..


I have been going since 2005 with my sis. This is the first real good yarn I have found. Most of it is Red Heart or some such, and I would get it to make baby blankets out of or afghans. I have found some other deals there, but lots of times we come out empty handed. I will get back to you on the day, as, I told Dreamweaver earlier, I can't remember if it is the weekend before the first Monday or the weekend before the last Monday. I will PM you later with the day.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

cindylucifer said:


> Wish I had known about it, I would have gone to it. I'm not that far from Weatherford. You got a good find.


I will let you know exactly when it is after I talk to my Sis. I can never remember if it is the weekend before the first Monday or the weekend before the last Monday. I have 2 other ladies to tell also. My memory is not good and my Sister tells me when we are going.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

To all of you sweet ladies wishing me congratulations, Thank you. To everyone, thank you for letting me share with you and know that you are happy for me. It is so nice to have such a wonderful group to share things with. I have told my sister when it is time for her to get rid of all my "stuff", to come to the forum and give all of you first chance at the yarn in my stash! LOL


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

My goodness, what a bargin you have there!!! I would love to find a stash of yarn like that. I am a very bad yarn-oholic. I have enough yarn to start a yarn shop, but I just can't resist buying MORE!!!!!! Isn't it fun!!!!! Good luck with your purchase and hope you will post some of your work in the months to come!!!


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

WoooHooo. This little lot will keep you out of trouble (or not) for a while to come.


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

Great haul...Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Yes, I admit it, I am a yarn-aholic too. I have tons of yarn but I just can't help myself when I see a deal like this I just have to jump on it! Guess we all have our weaknesses! LOL
People give me yarn all of the time because they know I do alot for charity. I have two projects for Christmas, that is doing bears for the children who will be in the local hospital and lapgans for the senior home which is an ongoing thing. Well, I guess I have 3 large projects, because I also knit caps and have them in the car in the wintertime. If I see an older person or kids with bare heads I give them a cap to wear. Nothing worries me more than seeing a senior with a balding and bare head or babies with a runny nose and no hat on their head.
Anyway, I stay pretty busy. Most of the time I forget to take pictures of the things I do before I load them in the car and take them where they need to go. I don't take any pictures of the burial things I make. I did post one or two when I first found this site, and then decided I did not want to do that anymore. It is just a very personal thing with me.
Anyway, have a great day. I have to move on.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Agree! I'm jealous! you go girl! now get busy!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Lucky you. Both of you. Looks like you will both be doing a lot of knitting.


----------



## poulie (May 26, 2011)

What will you do with the mercinized cotton? I love the look and feel of it and I recently bought some gorgeous colors of it, but have not a clue what to knit with it! Pm me ideas if you have chance! Thanks,Julie


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Why is knitting so slow, and buying yarn so fast?! At a church sale last year I bought at least 3 pounds of pure New Zealand wool in huge skeins. When I asked the price I was told $5. I thought that meant per skein and was trying to figure out how much I should get. When I asked for five skeins, she said, it was by the bag and THAT was $5!! Yes, no way can a yarnoholic pass up a deal like that! I know I have more yarn than I will ever use, but I take good care of it, and hopefully someone else will appreciate it when I'm gone!


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Holy Smoke! Start knitting! Have a wonderful time!


----------



## ulmer-spatz (Mar 5, 2011)

wow what a find, feels like christmas, have fun working with it, i would knit lots of triangle scarves.
i am fully in scarves this year.


----------



## animal lover (May 3, 2012)

Holy cow. What a great find. ;-)


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

You made out like a bandit. ENJOY!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

WOW WOW WOW!!!


----------



## nannykints (Jul 7, 2011)

why oh why can't I find deals like that :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

I never seem to see yarn at garage sales, etc. What a find! You must be in heaven.


----------



## knitter360 (Apr 10, 2011)

You scored BIG TIME! I love seeing what people are able to find at garage sales!


----------



## kittikat (Jun 14, 2012)

Now that's a great stash. A great time to have found such a bargin. Get ready, sit, KNIT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Southern Perl (Aug 19, 2011)

What a haul. Looks like you really hit the jackpot. Have fun.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow what a blessing.


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

Is this what is also known as First Monday?


DonnieK said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Love, love. love the cotton classic and I know you are a big fan of Dazzle-air. Great colors. What a deal..... Is this an all year round place or just occasionally. It sure would be worth the drive for all those goodies. You go girl!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Great deal


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

My goodness that's a great haul!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

What a great savings. Such Blessings are the best..


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

cindylucifer said:


> Is this what is also known as First Monday?
> 
> 
> DonnieK said:
> ...


No, that is a huge flea market. This is just one little store. They help with clothing, food, school supplies, etc. for people who are low income or no income. It is a community thing. I wish I could remember the exact time. Have been trying to talk to sister but she is busy at work today and yesterday. She will be off tomorrow. It is usually in the Democrat before the sale if I can't get hold of her. But, you have almost a month for me to get the answer to you. I should be able to get you the time and date and will let you know. Okay?


----------



## kathleenknits (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey Girl.....I'd say you are ready for winter...invite friends and they can all pick a project ?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Okay, I told ya'll about my find at Manna (Weatherfords community garage sale/thrift store). Well, here is a picture of almost everything. Could not fit in material for sis or the glass paper weight for DIL and you can't really see the circular needles too well, and some of the yarn at the top was cut off, but here is the most of it.


Wow - what a wonderful haul.


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

another WOW


----------



## agenz705 (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice Score!!! If you happen to need anymore Dazzleaire Pebble Ombre or Navaho ombre, I have some listed at ebay right now. 7/10/12


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

what a score


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

What a stash. I know you will have fun with that I' envious. :thumbup:


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

OOOO pretty!!!


----------

